# Chicago Gathering



## MrsMyers666

We have so many people from the Chicago area that maybe we should all get together. We can come up with ideas and vote, try to come up with an area somewhat middle ground or where the majority is or where something really cool is. Let's start with some ideas, I'll keep track of them and then setup some voting.

We can do this where significant others can come as well, but only if they are into it like us, honestly I'd say no to significant others for the first meeting, that way we're forced to talk to eachother.

Host had an idea, he better share it here and give more details on the cemetery he was talking about.


----------



## Haunted Host

Okay, so LHALLOW suggested getting together for drinks or something, but I have an idea to add to that...

I figure we can get together for an early dinner first at any random place... but the second event is the real attraction for this get together. Not sure how many of you have heard of it, but there's an old abondoned cemetery called Bachelor's Grove Cemetery in Midlothian, IL.

I've not yet been there, but it's supposed to be a hotbed for supernatural activity. I've seen videos on Youtube of people who've done walk throughs. The story behind it's origins that I've heard is that it was a burial ground that was used when local train tracks were being laid. Apparently there were an unusually high number of fatal accidents of young male workers and most were laid to rest in this cemetery. After decades of vandalism, supernatural activity was reported more and more often. I'm not sure and actually doubt that any ghosts have really appeared there, but I'd love to go in a group and find out for myself. 

You can check out the following links for more info and pictures...

Bachelor's Grove Cemetery
Bachelor's Grove Cemetery - graveyards.com

Also, try searching Bachelor's Grove Cemetery in Youtube. A ton of amateur video will pop up.

Now, I realize that some people are chickens, so if you prefer to gather for lunch and make it an afternoon outing during daylight hours, I'd be up for that, but I just think that early evening and dusk would be the coolest atmosphere for the full effect. I think it'd be a cool and inexpensive outing considering that the price of admission is free.  I'd be up for drinks afterwards too.

And I agree with MM that our first gathering should be sans significant others so that we can get to know each other. My wife wouldn't be even remotely interested, so I'll be solo anyway. But hey, I'm not shy, so that doesn't bother me any.


----------



## LHALLOW

I think the cemetery sounds fun, I can handle going after dark. How about instead of dinner beforehand, we hit up a BWW or something similiar afterwards where we can get some food and drinks? I would definately want to have my hubby with me though, he's really into all the Halloween stuff too and is a forum member (even if he just posts asking for animated prop help)!


----------



## MrsMyers666

LHALLOW - Well since your hubby is a member (did I know this?) he's ok to join 

Host - where exactly is this cemetery? The street names mean nothing to me. It also says this on the site. 
"WARNING: Do not go in or near Bachelor's Grove Cemetery at night. Do not go in or near Bachelor's Grove Cemetery at Halloween, or for several weeks before or after that date.You will be arrested and charged with trespassing.

The author of graveyards.com recommends that you don't go to Bachelor's Grove at all."


----------



## Haunted Host

MM, I was actually wondering about how heavy police presence in that area was and was thinking during the day might be better. Skullboy sent me a PM as a heads up about this too. I'm thinking of calling the Midlothian PD to ask if there is any legal means for visiting the cemetery. Perhaps a permit of something. I mean, we don't want to go to vandalize and we're not looking to have a party in there. It's just *MORBID* curiousity.


----------



## LHALLOW

That cemetery was one of the stops on a haunted tour we took a few years ago and they warned us then about the police presence, especially the closer you get to Halloween.

MM- Yeah, he joined a couple years ago but he only posts when he's stuck on some project. Infact, I think his name is lhallows hubby or something similiar. I have to get him to come on here and update his profile.


----------



## MrsMyers666

I went through the site and looked at all the pics for the cemetery, looks like during the day is a good time to go, but not close to Halloween. There was one pic in there that showed supposedly a ghost, I was a little disappointed by it, there's a shadow by her rear end on the grave.
Bachelor's Grove Cemetery: Famous Ghost Photo

There are other cemeteries we could research if this one is heavily guarded by police. Although judging by pics from a few years ago, it's hard to see much.


----------



## Deathtouch

I think that is cool! I have a few people that I know that have hearses. Would be cool to show up at a cemetry with a hearse.


----------



## LHALLOW

It looks like Bachelor's Grove has the most paranormal activity in the area. Some of the others on the Graveyards of Illinois site look like they would be cool to visit, they just aren't as well known for their ghosties.


----------



## skullboy

There are several "haunted" cemetaries way out here by me.And I know alot of real old ones in the area.Bloods Point Road Cemetary is said to be haunted.Its small but kinda cool.


----------



## LHALLOW

The Huntley area actually wouldn't be a bad location, it's going to be a drive for just about anyone. But at least it's going away from the city so traffic isn't so bad.


----------



## MrsMyers666

I like the idea of driving away from the city.

Where are all our Chicago people? I thought more would have posted with interest.


----------



## natascha

The Huntley Area would be an easy drive for me. 

I would be interesed in meeting up for an outing like a Cemetary or if we just did Food & Drinks somewhere.

MrsMyers I bet there is intrest but some people might not look at this section of the site.


----------



## LHALLOW

There's a BWW only about 8 miles from Huntley......but I'm sure Skullboy would know if there's a better place to get food & drinks closer.


----------



## Muffy

You guys all know I am a Chicago home girl!! Sure wish I could join you all. I'm on Larrys Christmas board and there are a bunch of people that live in Chicago on there, some are Halloween nuts like us from other forums. Anyways I suggested us all getting together when I come home to visit the family & us all visiting a spooky place, had talked about Jims place on here ..Raven's Grin.

Anyway I just wanted to say I do read a bachelors grove forum from time to time & yes they do say the cops are heavy after dark......I think haunted host has the right idea....call ahead.
As far as going at night I personally think you guys are crazy...hahhahahha at night??? Oh it makes the hair on my arms stand up!!

Also wanted to add......that close by the cemetery is my "Butcher" guy. My Scary Scene entry is based on the Butcher of Palos Hills. The last entry of my contest thread tells where his tomb is & where his head is. So he's right out there close to Bachelors Grove. The 1st part of my scary scene contest entry is the true story of the butcher.......parts of the story after that are the fictional ones I wrote but at the very end is a picture of his real tombstone.


Bachelors Grove!!!!!!.......gives me the shivers!!!

Well Haunted Host way back when I thought you were woman...lol...we talked about you wanting to go there........would be great fun to all go together!


the Muffster


PS here is where i read about bachelors grove>>>>>: Bachelors Grove Cemetery & Settlement - bachelorsgrove.net

Hit the "forum" section that is on top of the page not in the lineup...it takes you to a very interesting forum on Bachelors Grove


----------



## LHALLOW

Muffy - I've been to Raven's Grinn a couple of times and it is a lot of fun! Jim is hilarious! It is quite a hike though out to Mount Carroll, we went up there to go camping for the weekend.


----------



## Muffy

LHALLOW, 

Anybody on this board that has been there since I joined this board said it is so worth the trip. They said he is really good with what he does. I would love to go there. When I joined, one of our members was in Chicago on business (he was from out of state). He rented a car & drove there in the winter mind you for the tour. Said he was there for 4 hours & had such a great time. I told Jim as soon as I get home to visit....I'm gonna come down & see him!

Muf


----------



## MrsMyers666

Muffy when do you plan on coming home??


----------



## Muffy

Oh I was gonna try & come home the end of August , one of the gals from the Xmas board (she also does Halloween) has some convention type xmas show going on & I wanted to get home to go to that. But my health is steadily going down the toliet so my trip home has gotten post-poned. Didn't even make it home for the candy conventions this year. Then once Sept. rolls around candy season kicks into high gear.

Plus Halloween & Xmas - so now I told my family don't look for me until after we get our Valentines candy to the accounts, then I got a breather for a bit. SO my next trip will be after the 1st of the year.

Muf


----------



## LHALLOW

We'll just have to take lot's of pics for you Muffy so you'll know what to be prepared for at the next gathering.


----------



## MrsMyers666

Muffy said:


> Oh I was gonna try & come home the end of August , one of the gals from the Xmas board (she also does Halloween) has some convention type xmas show going on & I wanted to get home to go to that. But my health is steadily going down the toliet so my trip home has gotten post-poned. Didn't even make it home for the candy conventions this year. Then once Sept. rolls around candy season kicks into high gear.
> 
> Plus Halloween & Xmas - so now I told my family don't look for me until after we get our Valentines candy to the accounts, then I got a breather for a bit. SO my next trip will be after the 1st of the year.
> 
> Muf



 Muffy. I hope you start feeling better real soon. Keep us updated. Also let us know whenever you come back home.

I would have taken your place at the candy convention and reported back to you.


----------



## LHALLOW

What happened to Haunted Host and Skullboy? We need to start making some plans!


----------



## skullboy

Im always here,just not a great party planner.


----------



## LHALLOW

Well, as of now it's looking like the Huntley area works for the most people. What are some of the good bars in your area? What cemetery would be the best?


----------



## skullboy

I know of many.Now "HAUNTED" would be one in Gilberts or Cherry Valley.Gilberts is closer.Now 47 IS under construction North of 90 so we may want to alter location slightly.Traffic gets crazy there,no fun.I give it some thought.


----------



## skullboy

Haunt in Tyrell Road Cemetery Tyrell Road Cemetery Gilberts, Il 60136 Gilberts, ILLINOIS Kane Haunt


----------



## LHALLOW

The one Gilberts sounds good. Are there any bars close by?


----------



## Haunted Host

Oh wow, I missed this thread for a few days and there's been tons going on. Huntley is a stones throw from my house. I actually play ice hockey there. Bachelor's Grove during the day would still be cool though. I'll do either, but if the Midlothian PD says daytime visits are okay, I'd love to do that. However, I concede to the group, and what's best for everyone.

*MM *- I've always assumed that ghost picture was fake. It just doesn't look realistic at all, but that doesn't mean that the graveyard doesn't have any paranormal activity. I'd love to go there.

*Muffy *- No, I'm not a woman... well, not anymore. I've had the appropriate operations to make it official.


----------



## skullboy

LHALLOW said:


> The one Gilberts sounds good. Are there any bars close by?


BARS,BARS???? Why yes,there are a few. Randall Road is 3 minutes from there(Elgin) lots of resturants and bars there also.Randall Road also has easy access to 90 if that so fits someones travel needs.


----------



## LHALLOW

Maybe we need to get a poll or something started to see which location would work best for everyone. Did anyone have any dates in mind?


----------



## Haunted Host

Dates? Nah, I'm not gonna bring a date, thanks for asking. Oh wait... you mean calender dates... ummm, I've got a bunch of stuff going on the next two months, but the dates I'm absolutely not available are Sept 19-27. I'll be out of town on vacation. I think a Sunday would work best because people generally have less going on on a Sunday than a Saturday.


----------



## MrsMyers666

Haunted Host said:


> Dates? Nah, I'm not gonna bring a date, thanks for asking. Oh wait... you mean calender dates... ummm, I've got a bunch of stuff going on the next two months, but the dates I'm absolutely not available are Sept 19-27. I'll be out of town on vacation. I think a Sunday would work best because people generally have less going on on a Sunday than a Saturday.


That is true about a Sunday, but I think LHALLOW was really looking forward to hanging out at a bar which would work best on a Saturday. 

I feel we would have more time to hang out on a Saturday as well since no one would have to get home because of work the next day. That's just me, plus I hate Sundays.

We could do a poll in the General Halloween section so those who have missed this thread would see somethings going on.


----------



## LHALLOW

unless it's the Sunday before Labor Day....that's only 2 weeks away, but i could do it.


----------



## Haunted Host

Not 100% sure, but I think I'm okay for that Sunday as well.  I'd have to double check though.

MM - If it was a Sunday where you have the next day off, I think it'd be a good way to make it a rare good Sunday for you.


----------



## MrsMyers666

Haunted Host said:


> Not 100% sure, but I think I'm okay for that Sunday as well.  I'd have to double check though.
> 
> MM - If it was a Sunday where you have the next day off, I think it'd be a good way to make it a rare good Sunday for you.


Yes that would make it a good Sunday, Monday will s*ck that week, not that it normally doesn't.

I think I'm free that Sunday before Labor Day.


----------



## LHALLOW

Skullboy....you free that Sunday? Natascha? 

So now we're just down to where? MM, do you want to start a poll?


----------



## MrsMyers666

Sure, I'll start one in the General Halloween area I guess, like someone said before a lot of people might not be seeing this thread.......you put things in the correct place and no one sees it.


----------



## skullboy

I think we are going up north that weekend.I will check.Worry not about me,I am a dull old man.


----------



## LHALLOW

skullboy said:


> Worry not about me,I am a dull old man.


Awwww, what if we promise to get you home in time for the Golden Girls reruns?


----------



## skullboy

I DVR them,so dont worry about that.


----------



## MrsMyers666

LOL


I posted a poll in General.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*AWWWWWWWWWWW no fair!!! You guys all get to meet. I would love to meet MM and Host and the rest of you guys! Well listen since we all cant be there with you you better take some pics to share with us when you come back*


----------



## MrsMyers666

Great if we have to take pictures I'm gonna have to put makeup on. J/K I would have anyways. 

I'll be sure you bring my camera, especially if we end up at a cemetery.


----------

